# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  The Film 'Inception' and its errors - Spero News

## Dream Guide Team

*The Film 'Inception' and its errors**Spero News*The film warns against the blurring of boundaries and distinctions between dream and reality, especially if one leverages one's memories in the framework of *lucid dreaming* and incorporates them in the design of new phantasmagorias. *...**and more »*

----------


## nina

Some people are going to find this very interesting, I thought it was worthy of its own thread apart from the Inception megathread.

----------


## Emiko

> While we can communicate and discuss our inner world, we cannot share it in any meaningful sense, we cannot invite visitors or tourists there. Lucid and directed dreaming is possible, but dream-sharing is not.



...Not without cool sci-fi gadgetry, anyway, which is an important element of this film. I wish this reviewer would acknowledge that this is a work of fiction, and would recognize that within a work of fiction, anything that the author wants to be possible in order to tell the story can be possible.





> So, which is it in a dream state: defenses down or defenses at a maximum?



According to the dialog starting at 1:07:46 (shooting script p. 127), it depends on whether or not the individual in question has "had an extractor teach his mind to defend itself." This is the "neurosecurity" the reviewer mentions in the previous paragraph (which, within the script, is referred to as subconscious security or just sub-security).

On the subject of nested dreams:





> (3) Invariably the dreamer realizes that he is dreaming.



I beg to differ. Haven't we all missed an FA and failed to become lucid at least once? I know I have.

----------

